# Why you procrastinate... and how to stop.



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

This is a must watch. It has completely changed my life already. After watching this video I checked out the guys' other stuff and it's all absolute genius! He has over 1,700 podcasts on his website at freedomainradio.com/podcasts. Check out the "relationships" section.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

This looks quite helpful, I've always been a chronic procrastinator and It causes me tons of anxiety. Thanks for posting this video, I'll watch it later (hehehe)


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

did anyone watch this?


----------



## Draith (Sep 25, 2010)

I watched it. He is a pretty smart dude.







Never thought about procrastination like that.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

This guy is cool. Wish he was a good friend or a father figure or something. Really opens your eyes.


----------

